# transformer mon mac en serveur de fichiers



## donatello (13 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour

Mon papa habite à marseille et moi j'habite à paris...
pourtant mon papa et moi aimerions echanger des fichiers (rien que du légal je vous rassure)

Comment est-il possible de faire en sorte que mon papa puisse télécharger des fichiers à partir de mon ordinateur préféré sur son ordinateur préféré? (et inversement)

Voili voilou, je me demande si j'ai été très clair...


----------



## alan.a (13 Octobre 2003)

Ton papa est il aussi sur mac ?

Si oui , le serveur carracho , en mode privé peut etre utile.
J'ai ça pour mon travail et c'est trés pratique.
L'idéal est que vous ayez chacun une connexion ADSL


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2003)

Hello, je te propose 2 autres solutions peut-être plus simple et rapide...
tu peux passer par ichat av...il te suffit de déposer ton fichier sur la fenetre ichat et hop! il faut bien sur etre en jaguar et avoir télécharger ichat av tout les deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..;ou bien un acces ftp style free, tu glisses les fichiers dessus(jusqu'a 100 mo) et tu donnes les codes d'acces at your father... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 via un logiciel ftp style fetch(shareware)...
Voilà...;rien ne t'empêches par la suite une fois rodé de faire un serveur a distance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS : etre surtout en adsl !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS 2 sinon tu as .mac...avec le idisk sur lequel tu déposes tes fichiers...un peu comme le ftp...voilà


----------



## molgow (13 Octobre 2003)

C'est un peu bête d'ouvrir un compte ftp et d'ensuite uploader les fichiers sur ce serveurs pour qu'ensuite ton papa les récupèrent sur ce serveur..

Le plus simple est que tu crées un nouvel utilisateur sur ton ordinateur, que tu actives le partage FTP dans les préférences systèmes, et ensuite ton papa pourra se connecter en ftp directement sur ton ordinateur. Il faudra bien évidemment placer les fichiers que tu veux qu'il ait accès dans son répertoire Home.
Note encore que si tu as un routeur ou que tu es derrière un firewall, c'est un petit peu plus compliqué (configuration du routeur/firewall), mais rien d'impossible.
En plus avec ce système il pourra lui aussi t'envoyer des fichiers via ftp.


----------



## donatello (13 Octobre 2003)

Merci pour vos réponses... pour info on est tous les deux sur mac, sur jaguar et sur adsl...

En fait je cherchais éventuellement une solution pour que mon pôpa puisse voir et downloader les fichiers que je mets dans un dossier précis.. un genre de p2p privé en fait.

ça sert à ça caracho (connais pas...)?

sinon j'avais effectivement pensé à tout uploader sur mon site perso mais la taille est limitée à 100Mo ce qui est rapidement juste de nos jours ma bonne dame...


----------



## alan.a (13 Octobre 2003)

Oui , carracho sert à ça.
Tu te fais un dossier ou se trouve les documents que tu veux partager.

Ensuite carracho permet aux autres (tu peux brider l'accés par des mots de passes) de se connecter sur ce dossier et d'y prendre et d'y déposer des choses.
C'est trés pratique , je bosse souvent avec d'autres personnes en France et à l'étranger et on peut ainsi facilement se passer les projets, sans pb de décalages horaires.

Si tu veux j'ai un pdf qui t'explique comment configurer tout ça.


----------



## donatello (13 Octobre 2003)

oui merci je veux bien ce pdf et je m'en vais de ce pas taper carracho dans google....

vdonato@wanadoo.fr


----------



## donatello (13 Octobre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu bête d'ouvrir un compte ftp et d'ensuite uploader les fichiers sur ce serveurs pour qu'ensuite ton papa les récupèrent sur ce serveur..
> 
> Le plus simple est que tu crées un nouvel utilisateur sur ton ordinateur, que tu actives le partage FTP dans les préférences systèmes, et ensuite ton papa pourra se connecter en ftp directement sur ton ordinateur. Il faudra bien évidemment placer les fichiers que tu veux qu'il ait accès dans son répertoire Home.
> Note encore que si tu as un routeur ou que tu es derrière un firewall, c'est un petit peu plus compliqué (configuration du routeur/firewall), mais rien d'impossible.
> En plus avec ce système il pourra lui aussi t'envoyer des fichiers via ftp.



Tiens j'avais pas vu ton message... ça a l'air bien aussi, ça me plait !
Alors je continue avec mes questions idiotes : comment on fait pour se connecter en ftp...?

Bon et tant que j'y suis pour carracho, j'ai besoin de telecharger le client? le serveur? les deux?

(qui a dit que j'étais un incapable???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alan.a (14 Octobre 2003)

Pour carracho.

Le server permet de partager un dossier.
Le client permet de voir ce dossier partagé et d'y prendre et d'y déposer des documents.
Pour celui qui crée le serveur , carracho client permet aussi d'administrer le tout.

Il te faut donc les deux , par contre , ton père n'aura besoin que du client pour voir ton dossier.

As tu eu mon mail ?


----------



## donatello (14 Octobre 2003)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> As tu eu mon mail ?



Oui merci... j'essaierai de faire tout ça ce soir, si j'ai un problème je peux te contacter?


----------



## alan.a (14 Octobre 2003)

Oui , sans pb , à la même adresse que celle du mail , ce sera parfait.
Par contre je suis plus disponible dans la journée quand je suis au travail ... de là à s'imaginer que je travaille plus à la maison ...


----------

